# Schwinn double diamond frame



## Classicriders (Oct 17, 2022)

Has bearing cups, badge is original to the frame and included in the sale.


----------



## 63caddy (Oct 17, 2022)

$150


----------



## Classicriders (Oct 17, 2022)

Thanks. ND


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 17, 2022)

Has this beuty been repainted ?


----------



## Classicriders (Oct 17, 2022)

Someone sprayed it black at some point.  Original paint was black with white darts and red pin.


----------



## OC54 (Oct 17, 2022)

$275.00


----------



## Classicriders (Oct 18, 2022)

Deal


----------

